# Machete!



## leftyguitarjoe (Aug 19, 2010)

This is going to be the greatest movie ever.

Edit: crap. Please excuse my spelling error in the thread title.


----------



## Customisbetter (Aug 19, 2010)

cheech and jessica alba? 


i gotta see this.


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Aug 19, 2010)

First The Expandables and now this!
This is a good movie-summer for the part of earth's population with balls between their legs


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Aug 19, 2010)

Here you can see the red band trailer.

NSFW. Extremely violent and you see a couple boobies.
Bloody Disgusting Horror - "Machete" Movie Info, Review, Headlines, Gallery


----------



## leandroab (Aug 19, 2010)

Dude. There is a God.. I thought the trailer on Grindhouse was just a joke!

Fuck yeah Machete!


----------



## Moro (Aug 19, 2010)

leandroab said:


> Dude. There is a God.. I thought the trailer on Grindhouse was just a joke!
> 
> Fuck yeah Machete!



It was. Then they decided it was a "good" idea, in the Rodriguez-Tarantino sense of the word.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Aug 20, 2010)

I told the girlfriend that she was going to have to see this with me  She's terrified...but somewhat curious


----------



## hutchman (Aug 20, 2010)

Holy Fuck!!! I can't wait for this.

Edit: Just watched the redband trailer. Holy shit!!! Man soooooooooo good.


----------



## synrgy (Aug 20, 2010)

leftyguitarjoe said:


> Here you can see the red band trailer.
> 
> NSFW. Extremely violent and you see a couple boobies.
> Bloody Disgusting Horror - "Machete" Movie Info, Review, Headlines, Gallery



Hah, thanks!! I wasn't really interested before, but now I am!


----------



## Xaios (Aug 23, 2010)

I remember seeing the trailer when I watched Grindhouse with some friends. As soon as we saw the motorcyle with mounted minigun flying the air, we were all pretty much like "that would be the most awesome movie EVAAAR!!"

And now it's happening.


BOOYA!!


----------



## Xaios (Sep 3, 2010)

LeBump.

Movie comes out today, definitely going to see it. The reviews so far have actually beem quite good considering the overall nature of the film. So far it's sitting at 74% on RT. One argument I've seen tossed around is that this movie is exactly what The Expendables should have been, which sounds good to me.


----------



## synrgy (Sep 3, 2010)

Xaios said:


> LeBump.
> 
> Movie comes out today, definitely going to see it. The reviews so far have actually beem quite good considering the overall nature of the film. So far it's sitting at 74% on RT. One argument I've seen tossed around is that this movie is exactly what The Expendables should have been, which sounds good to me.



I was *just* thinking that when I was opening this thread; that all the "you grow a full beard while watching this movie" stuff is likely to prove much more appropriate for this film than the Expendables..


----------



## Nick1 (Sep 10, 2010)

I saw it on Monday. I loved it. Crazy movie. Funny, full of action, boobs all the key parts to a kick ass movie.


----------



## LUCKY7 (Sep 11, 2010)

Korn guitarist Munky and _Machete_ star Michelle Rodriguez meet up to discuss music, what their art means, fans, James Cameron, David Lynch, Black Sabbath and life with Rick Florino


Michelle Rodriguez of "Machete" meets Munky of Korn for "Rogue on Rogue" - ARTISTdirect News


----------



## mattofvengeance (Sep 26, 2010)

This movie was fucking awesome. I knew as soon as that naked chick pulled the phone out of her cunt that I was in for something special.


----------



## soliloquy (Oct 19, 2010)

i didn't get it...nor do i get the ratings and the hype this movie is getting...

its kinda like that movie shoot em up. my friends say its a golden movie because there is a sex scene while the guy is shooting people and still banging monica belluci. to which i reply by saying 'a shitty movie wont be amazing regardless of how many naked chics, or how many heads are exploding to horrible graphics and even worse story line'. to which i say 'so you think pornos are oscar worthy movies'? didn't get much replies...but i really dont get these sudo-parodies


----------



## ralphy1976 (Oct 19, 2010)

mattofvengeance said:


> This movie was fucking awesome. I knew as soon as that naked chick pulled the phone out of her cunt that I was in for something special.



seriously??!!!! can't wait for it to come out here!!!!


----------



## sakeido (Oct 19, 2010)

Machete is one of the most entertaining movies I have ever seen. Rodrigez knew exactly when to play it straight, and when to use satire. One of my favorite bits - when he shows a corkscrew for no reason at all and you just know "Machete's going to kill someone with it!" 

Between the two throwback action movies that came out this summer - Machete and Expendables - Machete is the better of the two. It is LEAGUES better than Expendables.. not to say that the Expendables was a complete waste of time. It wasn't bad.


----------



## Sippin40oz (Nov 16, 2010)

Saw this the other day and although wouldnt say it was a classic definitely worth watching!


----------



## The Reverend (Dec 16, 2010)

Sorry for the horrible bump, but I thought Machete was amazing. It made me wonder what's gonna happen to Arizona hahaha


----------



## Loomer (Dec 16, 2010)

Oh man...

Oh MAN!!

I saw this with my bass player this monday, and holy shit were we ever entertained!


----------



## RipD (Dec 16, 2010)

I agree.. I think it has to be one of the best movies of the year.


----------



## thefool (Dec 16, 2010)

haha this movie was amazingly entertaining


----------

